# Must be clean- "Most tested bike ever"



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Brailsford defends Froome after question about mechanical doping | Cyclingnews.com

Worked for Lance.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Pretty sure that's the same defense of that Thorfinn- Sassquatch piece of **** as well.

So if proven liars all seem to follow the same thought patterns when denying lying...

Yes, sure does sound like Brailsford has a guilty conscience. About mechanical doping though? With Froome? I don't buy it. I do buy the guilty conscience, just not sure what from.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

They always say something about Sky that's almost the same thing that was once said about US Postal. Makes me wonder if they're just screwing with us.


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

The "doping" part of the tag "mechanical doping" is laughable. You are putting a motor in a frickin' bike. Nothing doping about it. And I do agree with Brailsford as it shouldn't be too hard to figure out. Not like you can make the motor undetectable with a couple IV bags of saline before the test. LOL!


----------



## Judgment (Sep 5, 2016)

Honestly, is this a real thing? A motor hidden in a TdF bike? I need more information about this.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

There was a rider caught at another major event last year with a motorized BB; in an infrared photo, it glowed like a campfire! It seems that the newer o/s BB's are perfect for this....


----------



## fiziks (Jul 22, 2016)

I saw an e-bike (I think it was a conversion) for the first time a few weeks ago at my LBS (a guy was bring it in as I was leaving. The only obvious component was the black rectangular box strapped to the down tube of what looked like a rather ordinary road bike. I'm sure the contents of that black box (mostly batteries?) could very easily be hidden within the frame of an aero bike. And a little googling will provide you with a number of motorized BB options, even an article in Men's Journal to tell you where to get them... Cheat Like the Pros: How to Hide a Motor in Your Road Bike - Men's Journal


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Judgment said:


> Honestly, is this a real thing? A motor hidden in a TdF bike? I need more information about this.



Yes, its a real thing.

Hidden motors: Van den Dreissche banned for six years, stripped of European and Belgian Under 23 titles | CyclingTips


----------



## Judgment (Sep 5, 2016)

Maybe I'm being silly, but I'm more... offended? at mechanical cheating than good old-fashioned doping.


----------



## CoRide59 (Aug 10, 2016)

Judgment said:


> Maybe I'm being silly, but I'm more... offended? at mechanical cheating than good old-fashioned doping.


Yeah, I get it and feel the same way. It is kind of odd I guess but a motor in a bike seems much more wrong and blatant than something that helps personal performance.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I don't think you can consistently rub shoulders with the best TdF riders by having a battery turn a motor in your BB.

Have y'all never messed with any kind of kid's battery-powered bike, or an electric wheel chair?

It takes a lot of engineering to have electricity make a vehicle go fast. Electricity is good for strong and slow - like the fork lift I used to operate.

If anything, it might help you up one Alp. Then, on the next Alp, you are carrying 2 pounds of battery.

For this to work, you would almost have to have a bike swap.

Or...at those mountain finishes, there is almost always plenty of sunlight - maybe they are using solar?!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

PJay said:


> I don't think you can consistently rub shoulders with the best TdF riders by having a battery turn a motor in your BB.
> 
> Have y'all never messed with any kind of kid's battery-powered bike, or an electric wheel chair?
> 
> ...


Yeah, exactly what I always think when the hidden motor come up. One climb wonder? Does the extra weight offset that gain? I guess not, but it always puzzles me. Batteries are heavy. Climbers want light.


----------



## fiziks (Jul 22, 2016)

Depends on where you put the batteries. I have a water bottle holder on the down tube and another on the seat tube. I'd put the batteries in a water bottle with surface contacts. To turn the motor on, you just need to rotate the bottle so that the bottle contacts make contact with the bottle holder contacts. When you're done, pass the bottle back to the car for a bottle with real water (or fresh batteries).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would think a little bit of micro dosing and a motor could mean a few extra attacks in the hills. The extra weight could pay dividends if a major rival implodes and loses 20 minutes.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

PJay said:


> I don't think you can consistently rub shoulders with the best TdF riders by having a battery turn a motor in your BB.
> 
> Have y'all never messed with any kind of kid's battery-powered bike, or an electric wheel chair?
> 
> ...


It was my understanding that may teams have to add weight to the bike to bring them to the UCI-legal limit. So, add the motor as the extra-weight and you have a motor PLUS your bike is the same weight as others. I'm pretty sure they could spec out the bike to do this.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well word is that 60 minutes has been in Europe for a while now doing a story on this.

They plan on breaking the whole thing wide open, from what I'm hearing they're going to "prove" this has been going on for quite a long time. Maybe back to the late 90's from what the gossip is saying. Seems as though those covering things up are shaking pretty damn hard in their boots, they think 60 minutes has chops previous "investigations" haven't had.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> Well word is that 60 minutes has been in Europe for a while now doing a story on this.
> 
> They plan on breaking the whole thing wide open, from what I'm hearing they're going to "prove" this has been going on for quite a long time. Maybe back to the late 90's from what the gossip is saying. Seems as though those covering things up are shaking pretty damn hard in their boots, they think 60 minutes has chops previous "investigations" haven't had.


Might as well. The US have almost forgotten about 'ol Lance, well, except for the guys here. 

My guess is that they'll have a few nuggets, but won't tell us anything worth a hoot....until the next story because we already fell for it once.


----------

